# Gone Fishing



## -Oy- (Oct 28, 2018)

Whitby on Thursday evening with the Sun setting behind me.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2018)

Can you come down South and take some great pictures here as well..please... we have some great seafronts...


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 1, 2018)

Mrs Oy wants this one on the wall


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2018)

Great picture, as usual Oy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2018)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Mrs Oy wants this one on the wall



I think you should let Mrs Oy have her wish...


----------



## drifter (Nov 11, 2018)

I have decided you are a professional photographer
and have some of the best equipment and definitely 
know how to use it. One need only sit back and admire.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 11, 2018)

drifter said:


> I have decided you are a professional photographer
> and have some of the best equipment and definitely
> know how to use it. One need only sit back and admire.



Why thank you


----------

